# Final shots of 06 Gto/Banshee hood/new owner



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello and Goodbye! Have Sold My Gto and just placed a banshee hood and took some final shots as we drove to the new owner!!:willy: Great Hood best looking Mod!!Many many Looks and just gives it that meaner Look!!


----------



## MOVEOVER (Aug 10, 2010)

Really like how your car looks!

Whats on your exhaust?


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

The exhaust is made by Supertrapp. its adjustable!/Tuneable You add or delete stainless plates to hp or torque!!:seeya:


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*So let me know what you think!!*

Thanks again GTO Forum!! Great car Great site!! Let us know what you think about our car! its still in the family! just to a younger car Guy!! My wifes Son!! Jim. We hope to get him on this site soon!! Thanks Chip&Maryarty:arty:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:cheers

Take care.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GM4life said:


> :cheers
> 
> Take care.


You meen tell him (the younger car guy) to take care.....of that GTO!!!! :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rukee said:


> You meen tell him (the younger car guy) to take care.....of that GTO!!!! :cheers


Hope he does. Its a nice car.


----------



## ericsgixxer1000 (Aug 20, 2010)

whats the kind of suspension mods do you have i love the way it stands


----------

